
Play to win: The game-based economy - jaybol
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/09/03/the-game-based-economy/
======
wccrawford
Here's an instance where video games prepared me for the real world.

It was over a decade ago that I grew bored of MMO-style games and their
grinding. Since then, I haven't been able to play one past the point where
things get repetitive.

So when I see one of these 'games' that companies are using to attract
customers, they don't interest me at all.

I suspect it'll be another fad. Eventually everyone will grow tired of it
(except for teens, since kids become teens every year, but teens don't have
much money) and the effectivity of the tactic will go downhill dramatically.

